# Suivi "multi" livraisons



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2013)

Connaissez vous cette appli (gratuite) ?
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id375589283?mt=8&affId=1731673


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2013)

Non, mais je vais tester 

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Non, mais je vais tester
> 
> Merci.



J'attends ton retour avec curiosité !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2013)

Déjà, il faudrait que j&#8217;aie un colis avec suivis qui se présente. Bientôt je pense


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2013)

OK, je patienterai !


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2013)

Bon.

je viens de tester sur deux colis.

Le premier, Transporteur MORY (une horreur). N&#8217;existe pas. De tout de façon, même Mory ne sait pas ou es mon colis depuis 3 jours 

Seconds essais sur Chronopost. "No data available". 

Du coup, c&#8217;est loin d&#8217;être gagné.

Je vais tester encore une fois, mais si tout est du même acabit, ce logiciel n&#8217;est pas d&#8217;une aide précieuse.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2013)

Eh bien voilà ! j'ai fait les mêmes constats (avec d'autres transporteurs) c'est à se demander où ils vont chercher les remarques élogieuses ! ? :mouais:


----------



## raphta (14 Avril 2013)

Je vous propose dans le même genre mais qui fonctionne très bien pour le coup :

Posted

Je l'ai recu gratuitement grâce à AppGratis ou un de ses consorts.
A part une deux livraisons qui ont buggé, la grosse majorité a fonctionné parfaitement.
Avec les notification a chaque update du livreur.


----------



## ph81000 (17 Avril 2013)

Pour ma part j'utilise *Parcel* depuis 2011 avec succès. Oui, il y a encore des transporteurs qui n'y sont pas, mais le développeur Ivan Pavlov, est assez réactif, j'ai par exemple fait ajouté le transporteur Exapaq.

Dans les dernières versions du logiciel, on peut même signaler directement un transporteur qui n'existe pas.

J'apprécie effectivement

* le multi transporteurs souvent détecté automatiquement,
* l'accès web depuis le Mac,
* la notification Push,
* l'envoi d'un compte rendu par email
* et surtout le fait de flasher directement les numéros de suivi sans devoir les retaper​
Il m'arrive souvent de penser à le faire seulement au bureau de poste quand j'expédie un recommandé ;-)

J'en parlais ici sur App2iPhone : Parcel Suivre vos livraisons et lettres recommandées ;-)

Enfin il est très simple de générer un email pour un iPhone/iPad pour que le code de suivi s'enregistre tout seul dans Parcel : 

Si vous glissez 

parcel://lp/Cmd_Espadrilles/?8N03xxxxxxxxx​
dans un mail &#8230; en cliquant dessus depuis l'iPhone destinataire, Parcel s'ouvre et propose d'ajouter le numéro de suivi dans le logiciel, c'est plutôt cool non ? J'ai intégré l'envoi de ce type de liens dans mes bases FileMaker et cela me fait gagner pas mal de temps.

La structure de l'url est la suivante :
Parcel://identifiant du transporteur/Texte d'identification pour moi/?Numéro du transporteur.​
Dans le cas présent le '*lp*' veut dire "La Poste", je vais ajouter mes codes de correspondance sur mon billet de blog.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2013)

@ ph81000:
Çà c'est de la conviction...communicante ! 
(Quand les Albigeois partent en croisade ils ne font pas les choses à moitié  )


----------

